# Snowex salter controllers



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

Almost brand new snowex d5716r2 salter controller. I used it for maybe the 12 salting until the salter broke. Asking $600. New was over $900


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why/ how’d you break the salter?


----------



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

It was old. Had the frame blasted, then from that moment had issues. New controller fixed it but then it was unreliable. Ended up updating my fleet to western strikers and sold my other unit and gave him the thing for parts but apparently I kept the controller.


----------

